# A Riddle!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This could take some time before it unfolds. You can have a stab at the answer but I won't respond with yes or no!

57 to go


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Varieties


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

October 3rd


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Guess


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Beurer HK


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Pokemon left for you to find untill youve collected them all.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Years until the phases of the Moon return to the same hour of the same day


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Youve started reading the bible and havent read the word MOON yet and you are going to count how many times its printed.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I certainly don't think its more shopping days until black Friday, so is it more days before the end of the world?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mornington Crescent - using the Kings Cross convention


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Mornington Crescent - using the Kings Cross convention


Believe the Kings Cross convention has given way to Crossrail 2 but I could be wrong.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Believe the Kings Cross convention has given way to Crossrail 2 but I could be wrong.


Ah. Forgive me. I was playing Crabbits Rules pre the Elephant & Castle Sub Clause including the DLR.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Ah. Forgive me. I was playing Crabbits Rules pre the Elephant & Castle Sub Clause including the DLR.


Thought you were

Think Wisden may be bringing out a Mornington Crescent almanac along the lines of Bradshaw's - would be really helpful to know we're playing by current rules.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

57? Varieties? Have you replaced your roast beans with Baked Beans?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

57 beans left in the jar. A miserly single espresso at best. Panic setting in because no prospect of a bean delivery in the next 24 hours. Mildred and Ian eying each other with suspicion. Who will be first to crack?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's 49 now.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Posts until you hit 3400?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> 57 to go


Stagecoach to axe the Coventry to Hinckley via Nuneaton , number 57, bus service ?

Edit:



MildredM said:


> It's 49 now.


At this rate there won't be any bus services left by the end of the week !


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Turns on the handle of the h1 to get a shot?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Degrees left until perfusion is done on the londinium


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Minutes until you reveal answer


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Number of guesses...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> This could take some time before it unfolds. You can have a stab at the answer but I won't respond with yes or no!
> 
> 57 to go


I know you won't say yes or no @MildredM

Please highlight in bold the key words in the riddle..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

*It's 49 now*


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Sugar cubes in your bowl


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Rows until you finish knitting something


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Apples to fall off trees in garden


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Next bus to pass


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hours till the women's rugby world cup


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Women's equality bras left to burn


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hours


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

How many now @MildredM?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> How many now @MildredM?


* It's still 49*


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Doses through the E8 before it hits x,000 on the shot counter.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Slaps to be administered to Tiny Tamper for his indiscretions in the word game thread?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> * It's still 49*


Until MySQL Queries vB Optimise has saved this forum 79,867,119 has reached 79,867,168


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Slaps to be administered to Tiny Tamper for his indiscretions in the word game thread?


Cheers m8 I was in enough bother b4 ur public notice lol


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Until you have slept your way through the entire of the Rugby 6 nations teams?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooh ooh I know! 57 to go is

Chicken curry and egg fried rice from "Ming's Noble Palace" takeaway?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Roasters not yet tried


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I fear the answer may be a let down


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

57 days until your birthday?


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Pokemon left for you to find untill youve collected them all.


until the next game comes out...


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

it dropped 8 numbers in 6 hours so definitely not a countdown of days to a date

car going to hit x00,000miles on the clock?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Remaining forum members that have given more 'likes' ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Shots remaining on your shot counter until 1000?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Micrometers left until the hairs on your legs reach 1cm and you shave them for the second time this month


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Remaining forum members that have given more 'likes' ?


Had to like that for the irony

@hotmetal your like increased the irony to level


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Crikey WD she looks like it's rained on her wedding day.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Crikey WD she looks like it's rained on her wedding day.


Don't you think ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

*It's still 49*


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's still 49, are you gonna play?

Guess is as good as mine, and those already made.

Take my advice, don't stay awake,

Who's gonna solve this riddle?

That's the Mildred Morrissette version.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

The temperature of something


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Degrees your wind vein has moved


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You are coming up with some wonderful suggestions . . . Pity you are all incorrect!!


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

when will you give us the answer?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Considering the possibilities are infinite, the clues given = 0 and the number of correct answers = unity, I'm not surprised! Interesting to see what a bunch of caffeine heads come up with when given no guidance but told to think of something.

I'm going to go with number of turns Ian has to do on the HG1 handle. I deduce that you changed beans to a peaberry or medium roast yesterday, hence the drop from 57 to 49.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am not sure when I can give you the answer.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is that a cryptic clue? Surely you can tell us after the 49 'things' have happened/elapsed? So what you're saying is that you also don't know at what rate the things are decaying in number. Ergo they're not standard measurements of chronology, but we've already established that. It can't be posts on this thread as we've exceeded the 57 already. As far as I'm aware, Heinz has not reduced its product range. I think it's time I mowed the lawn and did some more looking for jobs.


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Considering the possibilities are infinite, the clues given = 0 and the number of correct answers = unity, I'm not surprised! Interesting to see what a bunch of caffeine heads come up with when given no guidance but told to think of something.
> 
> I'm going to go with number of turns Ian has to do on the HG1 handle. I deduce that you changed beans to a peaberry or medium roast yesterday, hence the drop from 57 to 49.


maybe its 49 turns now but you are still dialling in?

i never waste the shots when im dialling in unless its really really bad


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The answer to your riddle is whatever I chose it to be , I just have to pick the dimension in which my answer is correct .

here is an example of what I mean , explained to morty by the coolest person ever !

his grandad (or is it ?)

mildly shocking content


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes I'm wondering "unfold" and "stab" is it the number of origami daggers you have left to make?


----------



## Jonas (Jun 22, 2017)

Some plant with buds that are opening.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> The answer to your riddle is whatever I chose it to be , I just have to pick the dimension in which my answer is correct .
> 
> here is an example of what I mean , explained to morty by the coolest person ever !
> 
> ...


Ha brutal episode


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So what number are we up to now?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm mildly shocked. Was going to take the top off my grinder this afternoon but if that's the sort of interdimensional shizzle that can go down with just 2 turns of a screwdriver I'm going to leave my screwdriver in the box.

Edit: decided to Cafiza back flush and re lube my e61 cam instead. I'm not dead, and no portals have opened up in the kitchen.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Jonas said:


> Some plant with buds that are opening.


My wife said the same thing lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

* No change today so far.*


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Number of bunnies needed to finish the rug?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Rotations left on a hamster wheel to get to 1,000,000


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it adverts that


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha my little lad hit send before I could finish. Is it adverts that you have to wade through in Tapatalk?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Blooms left on rose bush chez Mildred and Ian?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Positions left untried in the carma sutra


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Filters left in the pack


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

When you find out . . . You will see how hilarious you all are









(that isn't a clue, by the way!)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> When you find out . . . You will see how hilarious you all are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of times people ask you what this all means?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Mints left in the bag


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

When are we going to actually find out?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> When are we going to actually find out?


Now look here, it is hard enough sharing what I DO know with you without giving the game away. I am having to be very patient - and you will have to be too. Rest assured the minute I get to know YOU will get to know. There! I hope that satisfies you.

By the way, that wasn't a clue (apart from being patient).

Please carry on and talk among yourselves a bit, it is all very amusing and is brightening my day no end







:act-up:


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Whispy hairs left on the top of my head. Wait, am I under surveillance?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Whispy hairs left on the top of my head. Wait, am I under surveillance?


"hairveillance"


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Tiny tamper said:


> "hairveillance"


I prefer Sir-veillance actually.... sniff :nose in air:


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I know what it is.....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

ah come on!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Is there still 49 to go?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> I think I know what it is.....


I have worked it out also , so obvious LOL


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

* Just checked. It's 48 now.*


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> I have worked it out also , so obvious LOL


Are we still playing Mornington Crescent?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I still have no idea lol


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Are we still playing Mornington Crescent?


Being honest I have no idea , I was just bluffing .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Being honest I have no idea , I was just bluffing .


That's a sneaky move..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Birds eating your fruit


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Being honest I have no idea , I was just bluffing .


Are we playing 'Call My Bluff' then deary. You can be Frank Muir.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Your allocated slot for your online grocery order


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Order in a queue to speak to a talk talk representative


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Days left before world war 3


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Seconds left before the baby and toddler wake up and mayhem begins?


----------



## Jonas (Jun 22, 2017)

Ian is participating in a magic trick?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

* I am number 2696*


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> * I am number 2696*


Well I have no idea haha


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

A new coffee toy is arriving and you're no 2696 in the queue for said toy?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ticket no 2696 for an event 3rd week in September?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmm - is 49 its age ? its 49 now

57 days to go before the big 50 and unfolding wrapping paper

2696 Riddle - Creekside restaurant ?

head hurts


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

2,696th Londinium owner?

49 left to machine 3,000?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

You're getting a Tesla Model 3


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> A new coffee toy is arriving and you're no 2696 in the queue for said toy?


Hmmmmm . . . Getting warmer . . . .


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooh is it the new mini londinium?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Monolith?


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Hmmmmm . . . Getting warmer . . . .


Hope the machine doesnt take this long to warm up


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Obnic said:


> 2,696th Londinium owner?
> 
> 49 left to machine 3,000?


2696 + 49 = 3000









@Obnic. Did you skip skool the day wot they dun sums ??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> 2696 + 49 = 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you start on Obnic, he's not as daft as he looks


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> 2696 + 49 = 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post hoc ergo propter hoc dear boy. Mildred said she was 2696. That does not necessarily relate to 57 or rather 49 to go.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Don't you start on Obnic, he's not as daft as he looks


I quite like you


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Obnic said:


> Post hoc ergo propter hoc dear boy. Mildred said she was 2696. That does not necessarily relate to 57 or rather 49 to go.


'Post hoc ergo propter hoc'. !!! Don't sound t' me as if you woz there the day wot they dun Inglish niver !


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> 'Post hoc ergo propter hoc'. !!! Don't sound t' me as if you woz there the day wot they dun Inglish niver !


In truth you're right. I and my best friend used to bunk off and play golf all day through the summer. I'm a terrible let down to my parents.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Obnic said:


> In truth you're right. I and my best friend used to bunk off and play golf all day through the summer. I'm a terrible let down to my parents.


No surprise there then ! Anyway, stop tryin' to show off..... just coz you now Spanish an' stuff !

What's a Monolith then if you're so clever ?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> No surprise there then ! Anyway, stop tryin' to show off..... just coz you now Spanish an' stuff !
> 
> What's a Monolith then if you're so clever ?


Eh, now then lad. Ahm a yarkshire man. Nunathat foreign folk nonsense. Thee'll be wantin' t' tek a look at this: https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Obnic said:


> Eh, now then lad. Ahm a yarkshire man. Nunathat foreign folk nonsense. Thee'll be wantin' t' tek a look at this:


*qué ?*



*
*



Obnic said:


> https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/


*gracias !*


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Eh, now then lad. Ahm a yarkshire man. Nunathat foreign folk nonsense. Thee'll be wantin' t' tek a look at this: https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/


that theer Snakehips has nobbut stuffin' fer nous. Ee likes blatherin' on dunt'e lol


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Donations on a jump-start required before production can begin


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Monolith?


'aye, 'appen


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

42 to go now


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

36 to go now!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> 36 to go now!!


What you wouldn't give to be number 2488 eh ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> What you wouldn't give to be number 2488 eh ?


 I've heard that one has been dropped


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

And the answer is........??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> And the answer is........??


Obnic prised it out of me . . . Post 122


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Don't get it? lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Don't get it? lol


Obnic guessed - a Monolith grinder . . . 35 to go before it is being built









And due to a Yorkshire theme developing I responded with 'aye, 'appen. Translates to 'yes'


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Conic or flat?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Don't get it? lol


https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Obnic prised it out of me . . . Post 122


I can honestly say I'm properly jealous about this. Hoping you're going to do an in depth review. These grinders look like the end game to me. Much more persuasive than the EK if the specification translates to in cup and EY.

You guys have some very slick gear.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It makes the Ek43 look cheap. Is it really worth twice as much as a used EK?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh my days I would have paid attention to this thread if I'd known it was a Mildred buying riddle!

Can't wait for this now! It's like a next door neighbour buying a Ferrari and I'm allowed to sit in it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Oh my days I would have paid attention to this thread if I'd known it was a Mildred buying riddle!
> 
> Can't wait for this now! It's like a next door neighbour buying a Ferrari and I'm allowed to sit in it


Hehe! You certainly will be allowed to . . . . Not quite sit in it, come and see it though


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Conic or flat?


Conical


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> I can honestly say I'm properly jealous about this. Hoping you're going to do an in depth review. These grinders look like the end game to me. Much more persuasive than the EK if the specification translates to in cup and EY.
> 
> You guys have some very slick gear.


Rest assured there will be a proliferation of posts, from box-opening day onwards


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

just had a look at the web link, that grinder is a piece of art


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

30 to go now! Looks like 5 or 6 are being produced daily


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmmm, the plot thickens. I see one has been dispatched . . . and has made its way to the UK . . . someone is keeping very quiet about this. Surely every coffee-head in the country is on the forums!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@MildredM - unless this is you being cryptic again... - @foundrycoffeeroasters.com posted one on their insta the other day.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Time to get just a teeny bit excited - it's on the testing bench and due for dispatch Friday


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

adz313 said:


> @MildredM - unless this is you being cryptic again... - @foundrycoffeeroasters.com posted one on their insta the other day.


I know! I spotted that and I think I know who it belongs to!! He seems to be keeping very quiet about it . . .


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I know! I spotted that and I think I know who it belongs to!! He seems to be keeping very quiet about it . . .


Should we expect to see it in the for sale sub-forum in a couple of months then?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sssssshhhh !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Some info from the testing bench. This is for new, un run-in burrs, of course.

It is being dispatched today


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Some info from the testing bench. This is for new, un run-in burrs, of course.
> 
> It is being dispatched today


Super exciting!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That's some serious testing and quality control if they are going to do that with each and every grinder they produce .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> That's some serious testing and quality control if they are going to do that with each and every grinder they produce .


Yep! Every grinder is tested and a report sent!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's to be hoped it comes with Air Miles


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Monolith

Flat or conical?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Monolith
> 
> Flat or conical?


Conical


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

ETA Thursday... OMG its only Saturday today

5 days...

What I'd have to do is lay down in a dark room and not come out for 4 1/2 days, lol (get relatives to bring food parcels)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

DaveP said:


> What I'd have to do is lay down in a dark room and not come out for 4 1/2 days, lol (get relatives to bring food parcels)


Like being a kid five days before Christmas Eve. Brilliant! Or as my Neices say 'xciting


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't been refreshing the tracking page . . . . much . . . .










WhoooooooP!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

When I bought my Kinu (also via DHL espress), once it landed in the UK you could expect it to be with you in 24 hours or so, after clearing customs (Which wasn't an issue for me as it came from the EU).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you can take the tracking with a pinch of salt. The big delay will be in UK customs waiting for dal to ring you to collect the duties and additional charges


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

6500 odd miles . . . It will be interesting to see if it gets here quicker than the HG-1. It took 5 days. The VAT paid over the phone on the morning of delivery. We will see . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oops! In my haste I added yesterday's screen shot! This is looking better . . .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm so excited for you. You must be pacing around like nobodies business!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not for long . . . It's only gone and arrived - just NOW!!!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Not for long . . . It's only gone and arrived - just NOW!!!


Unboxing video!!

Do it

Go aaaaan


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Ooh ooh ooh! Living vicariously through the forum. Live video stream please.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh my days it's arrived!!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

How did you get on with VAT / customs charging.... did it sneak through, or did you receive one of "those" SMS messages from DHL...???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hold on!!!!! I'm lining the pics up NOW!!!!!

Oh [email protected] it's SO good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh just a moment while I post on the Word Association thread . . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok . . . here we go!










Thos packaging is SO clever . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A little peep . . .










A bit bigger peep - that's IT for the packaging! Ingeneuos!!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm literally refreshing the page every few seconds, I'm so excited.

I just can't hide it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We've got BEANS!!!










And BITS!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Actually, there WAS more packaging - a plastic bag!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Excuse me while I go for a little lie down . . . LOOK!!!!!!!










Spot the perfect little red triangle


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Weigh-up!



















I forgot to take a photo of the button being pressed!

Fluffy but not static-y at all.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The first shot was slightly fast at 25s x 30g (using a 15g vst) so we adjusted it half a number.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

The pour video the pour lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Videos soon!!

The second shots were ace!










Can there REALLY be any nicer sight . . . and it's not even shiny!!










Some folk are SO impatient!!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Great action shots M


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Your set up just gets better n better nice job M


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

felt like a little kid at christmas looking at this, so excited for you, and very jealous lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Some videos.










 !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

!

It's odd, it doesn't appear central but while I watched it WAS dead centre. Must be the angle of the phone.

Ian says sorry for the wobble, the dog was sitting on his feet scritching!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Flow looked a tad 'restricted / constricted' to my untrained eye... I'd grind a bit bigger


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takes time to learn new kit but I would say the grind was too tight since there were smallish clumps and it was not a light fluffy mound. The grind looked very 'dry'. Is WDT needed do you think.......all in all though, impressive


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The vid above was the third grind through Monty. Backed off a tad (not quite half a mark) for the Red Brick this afternoon after the first grind attempt was a little slow, second was 35s x 28g, similar to the E8. It tasted absolutely gorgeous.

A dab of water on the beans, just the same as the HG-1. The grinds look very much like the HG-1 (maybe not quite as fluffy).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MildredM said:


> (maybe not quite as fluffy).


Send it back!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


>


How did it taste


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How did it taste


It was pretty good actually. Neither of us expected it to be great but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> It was pretty good actually. Neither of us expected it to be great but it was surprisingly good.


Neat or in milk?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Neat or in milk?


Milk. I will try it in a minute without though. Just about to make our coffee now.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Videos...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tried the Red Brick throughvthe grinder again tonight and then had a slurp of the espresso shot before adding milk. I'm getting the Costa Rican citrus, not bitter as I expected, it's too sweet overall for that. It creamy and nutty, I would have said the chocolate side was dark chocolate, that slightly dry taste.

I can only drink a small amount of coffee without milk so that's it for today. When we try a different bean I will try it neat and try and compare it to this one tonight.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh and the grind tonight was more even and straight into the basket, fluffy, no static or clinging.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Videos...


We will take another vid tomorrow


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Just so happy for you. A nice day.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow :-o

now you've upped the game! Time to register at the Home Barista forum


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


>


the sound of that pour is just perfect









do these now come with TiN coated burrs? do you plan to season them?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> the sound of that pour is just perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a wonderful sound indeed









The flat comes with TiN as standard, mine was an optional extra (I didn't opt for it).


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

The question is Mildred - where do you go from here!?

Your particular strain of upgraditus is magnificent for us, though must be worrying for your doctor.

Here's to the symptoms not clearing up for some time yet....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> The question is Mildred - where do you go from here!?
> 
> Your particular strain of upgraditus is magnificent for us, though must be worrying for your doctor.
> 
> Here's to the symptoms not clearing up for some time yet....


Where do I go from here? Nowhere! Sorry to disappoint you but that's it! Everything feels absolutely 'right' . . . well, apart from some little single dose bean cellars and a p/f stand


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A vid showing 11s grind time for 15.2g beans in - and 15.2g out funnily enough


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha love it! Enjoy, looks amazing


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

there is still the EG-1, Londinium 1-P, gold coated utensils etc...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> there is still the EG-1, Londinium 1-P, gold coated utensils etc...


Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

(dashes off to Google the L1P)!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well what's the taste in the cup like ?, How's do you find the conical taste compared to the flats of the e8 ?

More pics please  possibly next to the E8 so we can compare the size difference

actually posted this before reading back through , I can get an idea of size by seeing it sitting next to the LR,

looks nicely built .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> Well what's the taste in the cup like ?, How's do you find the conical taste compared to the flats of the e8 ?
> 
> More pics please  possibly next to the E8 so we can compare the size difference
> 
> ...


I am hopeless at describing the taste in the cup. In my amateur way I would say it's full of flavour, not at all bitter or sour, rounded and rich. A few people mention coffee that tastes of coffee, it's more than that, I am getting what I call fruit (not citrus sharp), creamy nuts (this is Red Brick). It tastes MORE of all that compared to the flats, and the flat tasted a whole load more than the MiniM.

Ian has just cleaned the E8 and packed it in its box ready for the For Sale boards! I can tell you the Mona is totally different on the worktop. There's nothing to it, by comparison! I have always wondered why the better the grinder theblargervit seems to be. If Denis can get it all fitted into such a compact machine (I know, no electronics or fancy lights etc) then I wonder why the more popular makers can't do the same. Even his flat burr is a small machine!

The build quality is amazing. Watching a video of some of the machined parts being made is really something!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> there is still the EG-1, Londinium 1-P, gold coated utensils etc...


I think she has a better grinder than the eg1


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure if this gives an idea of size comparison . . .

The E8 is still a good looking machine!










Just very different!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi @MildredM. I've come late to the party but have to say that your new baby looks absolutely lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

salty said:


> Hi @MildredM. I've come late to the party but have to say that your new baby looks absolutely lovely. Congratulations!


Aww! Thanks very much, salty


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I think she has a better grinder than the eg1


What the E8 .? I think it's been boxed up and up for sale soon .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I think she has a better grinder than the eg1


How would you compare the Monolith flat and the EG1, @coffeechap


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> I think she has a better grinder than the eg1


for home use most likely yes..I was just spending Mildred's money









there are also the Titus grinders...Mildred still needs to colour-match that milk jug


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> How would you compare the Monolith flat and the EG1, @coffeechap


No one on here has one ( Eg1 ) .

Or do they.....


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

@MildredM stunning nuff said


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> No one on here has one ( Eg1 ) .
> 
> Or do they.....


I was hoping cc had, at some stage, had his hands on one though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking good this morning!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yup that's one sorted little section you got there M very nice indeed


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Yup that's one sorted little section you got there M very nice indeed


Aww! Thank you very much, TT









I will take some more pics in a sec!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Good idea keep the nerds fed lol


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice latte art


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Nice latte art


Isn't it just, @MildredM really is the model forum member!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Isn't it just, @MildredM really is the model forum member!


Well, it is many years since I was likened to a model . . . hehehe


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A couple of pics to show my overall set up. The grinder was originally parked on the dresser to aleviate the steam-up-the-grinder-spout problem! I like this way so much we've kept the same arrangement even though we could have the Mono/he/she/it next to the LR.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Got to agree @igm45 the place just wouldn't be the same without her that's fer dam sure


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Love them lights reminds me of the beginning of a pixar movie


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Love them lights reminds me of the beginning of a pixar movie


Even better now I have fitted those colour changing bulbs









They've brightened my day no end


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

How many colours do they change to?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's infinate, all the colours of the rainbow. They are the iDual version


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow Mildred , you are now the envy of many people , cracking setup.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A few pics from this morning . . .










Not sure I would call this retention . . .










Lever down . . .










Lever up . . .










In the cup - Foundry scrumminess!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Why can't I find a wife like you?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

thesmileyone said:


> Why can't I find a wife like you?


Doesn't this comment need to go in the chat-up lines thread


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Doesn't this comment need to go in the chat-up lines thread


Ha ha ha very good Mildred


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

thesmileyone said:


> Why can't I find a wife like you?


 @thesmileyone 'appen you've just been lucky so far ?

Think of the pressure on poor old Ian's wallet !

( Will a Mod please move this post to the chat-up line thread if they feel it appropriate? )


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

No I have probably spent 10x what she has spent on Coffee on failed dates over the years!

You get over 25 and suddenly taking a lady to McDonalds is not acceptable anymore!


----------

